# These are just to cute



## slye (Feb 1, 2013)

Saw these & had to share for anyone that hasn't seen them

http://www.redheart.com/blog/cro-shayley-makes-crochet-todays-fruity-sandals


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## Pumpkin007 (Jan 2, 2013)

They are too cute!!


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

So so sweet, like sugar and spice etc.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

So cute, thanks for sharing


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty booties. :lol: :lol:


----------



## a_pinto34 (Jan 17, 2013)

Just gorgeous! Thank you for sharing. I'll make a pair to my friend. Sure I will.


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

I want to crochet these but I don't want to subscribe to the magazine to get it.


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

too cute I am going to have to try these
Thanks


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

cute!


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

ladystarshine said:


> I want to crochet these but I don't want to subscribe to the magazine to get it.


I would like pattern too but how do we do this


----------



## Crafting101 (Jun 30, 2012)

they are really cute but I don't want to subscribe...


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Adorable.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

How cute are those :thumbup: Thanks for sharing :-D


----------



## lorrclair (Jul 15, 2011)

Definitely would love the pattern.


----------

